# Guru Ki Maseet



## Neutral Singh (Jul 22, 2004)

*Courtesy : Our member Mehtab Singh ji..*




> When Hargobind Sahib Ji was anointed the sixth guru of the Sikhs he asked Baba Buddha Ji, an eminent Sikh to bring forth two swords. These Guru Sahib Ji put on as symbols of spiritual (miri) and temporal (piri) authority. Guru Hargobind Sahib Ji is known as ‘miri piri thay malik’, Lord of miri piri.
> 
> Guru Hargobind Sahib Ji built the Akal Takhat, the throne of the Almighty, opposite the Harmindar Sahib (Golden temple), again this was a sign of bringing together spiritual and temporal powers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arvind (Jul 22, 2004)

After the prayers there were heart-warning scenes of celebrations!!!!!!! 

I guess those might be heart-warming scenes of celebrations, instead of heart-warning ones.


----------

